# SA passport for UK born child



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

I need to get a SA passport for my UK born child. Can I post the application to Home Affairs or do I need to submit in person?

Thanks


----------



## Kaska (Mar 28, 2011)

have you had your child registered in South Africa? you need to go to Home Affairs and fill a form , they will register and you will have to come back for Birth Certificate and with that you can apply for passport


----------

